# Test prop cycle...



## mattakaspeeedy (Mar 10, 2009)

Hey guys i have just started my first injectable cycle and am almost 1 week into it.  I chose Test Prop and am shooting 125mg EOD for about 8-10 weeks.  Have done a few oral cycle (superdrol, pheraplex ect.) just curious what you guys think of my cycle and the dosage and legth ?

Please dont say i shouldnt have done prop for my first cycle cos of injecting into new sites eod cos i can handle that


----------



## largepkg (Mar 10, 2009)

What's you backround? Age, weight, height?


----------



## mattakaspeeedy (Mar 10, 2009)

im 23 6"5 and around 104kg.  What do you mean by background ? im Australian ? if you mean what have i done previous i wrote that in the first post, i have done superdrol, pheraplex and m1t but this is my first injectable cycle.  Looking to bulk up as much as i can and been training for about 6 years, seriously about 3-4 years.


----------



## largepkg (Mar 10, 2009)

IMO, when using prop you should inject daily given the very short half life. EOD will have your levels on a roller coaster.

The ED injections is the main reason I don't use prop. That and the freaking pain is on par with being hit by Albert Pujols with a bat. But, if you're going to do it ED would be best.

You could also go down to 50mg ED. You'll see plenty of growth and save a buck or two!


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 10, 2009)

mattakaspeeedy said:


> Hey guys i have just started my first injectable cycle and am almost 1 week into it.  I chose Test Prop and am shooting 125mg EOD for about 8-10 weeks.  Have done a few oral cycle (superdrol, pheraplex ect.) just curious what you guys think of my cycle and the dosage and legth ?
> 
> Please dont say i shouldnt have done prop for my first cycle cos of injecting into new sites eod cos i can handle that



Looks ok, train and eat like a nutcase and you should see good gains!


----------



## StuckInBako (Mar 11, 2009)

I've tried two different brands of test prop 50mg/ml neither were all that bad, annoying yes, horrible no


----------



## mattakaspeeedy (Mar 13, 2009)

hey guys am exactly 1 week into my cycle.  Opening new sites in each ass cheek and each shoulder was pretty painful but all good now  have only put on 1.7kg but still very early and is prob water.  1 thing i noticed is now i seem to be hungry non stop and feel like i am starving all day even though i eating more and having more shakes.  This normal on prop ? even when i eat i feel hungry


----------



## kicka19 (Mar 13, 2009)

prop EOD is fine, ED becomes a pain with the site rotation, 100-150 ED will be fine. As for bulking with prop, go for it but there are better compounds suited for bulking, the good ol deca/test E or C combo comes to mind. Prop will work, there are just better choices. Why not throw a oral in that you have taken before like pplex or SD, ive only used SD out of the two but should give you a bit of a boost, prop only will give you limited results


----------



## StuckInBako (Mar 13, 2009)

kick19 i laugh every time i read the quote in your sig... it never gets old


----------



## Shadowcam (Mar 13, 2009)

mattakaspeeedy said:


> hey guys am exactly 1 week into my cycle.  Opening new sites in each ass cheek and each shoulder was pretty painful but all good now  have only put on 1.7kg but still very early and is prob water.  1 thing i noticed is now i seem to be hungry non stop and feel like i am starving all day even though i eating more and having more shakes.  This normal on prop ? even when i eat i feel hungry



Its normal for your body to want more calories because it is more anabolic than normal, it will soak the nutrients in like a sponge so take advantage of it, up the calories but keep your BF in check!


----------

